
ISPs ask lawmakers to kill privacy rules, and they’re happily obliging - Fjolsvith
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/isps-wont-have-to-follow-privacy-rules-if-gop-lawmakers-get-their-way/
======
GrinningFool

       > "Further, the Order would also result in consumers being bombarded 
       > with trivial data breach notifications. The FCC greatly expands the 
       > category of information for which a breach notification would be necessary,  
       > even if the consumer is not harmed."
    

Can't have those damned consumers knowing just how far we spread their data
around, nor the negligence with which our partners handle their data. That
just won't do.

------
dukeluke
USA should be considered a corporate oligarchy at this point. It's clear that,
with gerrymandering, our FPTP voting system, and the fact that corporations
are people and money is speech, the citizens of the country hold no real power
anymore.

~~~
M_Grey
Encrypt. EVERYTHING. It's the power we _do_ have, and it might be the only
power.

~~~
alyandon
Yep, I pretty much already do exactly that. Cheap VPS provider + VPN for a
good fraction of my home network traffic.

If my ISP wants to pay me in the form of a discounted price in exchange for my
browsing data then I'll reconsider my position.

~~~
dukeluke
A problem there is that many VPNs sell our data as well. Even if they say they
don't sell it, we have no way of proving they don't.

~~~
alyandon
In my mind, a commercial VPS provider has little incentive to perform data
mining of a particular customer's traffic vs a residential ISP.

Could AWS, Digital Ocean, Linode, <insert other low end hosts> all be trying
to? Sure, I guess? Is it really central to their business model? I think that
is a bit of a stretch so I'm comfortable trusting my tunneled traffic to them.

~~~
M_Grey
They have a lot to lose, considering how much anyone in that space would love
to snap up market share.

